# Co-Worker wants me to smoke ribs - How much should I charge?



## glocksrock

I smoked 6 racks of baby backs for a work event, and now a co-worker wants me to do the same for her upcoming anniversary. She would supply the meat, but wants to know what I would charge to do this for her. I've never really done this as a service for anyone before, and have no idea what a fair price would be. I would be supplying everything but the ribs, so the wood/charcoal for my Lang, the rub, bbq sauce, pans etc...

I asked my wife and she said $75, does this sound about right?


----------



## SonnyE

Well, you could say you've been offered $75 to do a cook before. That is actually $12.50 per rack.
What would your nearest BBQ joint charge for a full rack of ribs?


----------



## glocksrock

I have no idea what a local bbq place would charge, I guess I should check that out. But I'm also not having to supply the meat, so that has to be factored into the charge.


----------



## SonnyE

Here is what I got locally.
But remember, you are doing a custom made to order rib cook.

Rattlers BBQ by the piece...

*Baby Back Ribs*


Half Slab
Full Slab

$14.49
$20.99


----------



## SmokinAl

Generally speaking the food cost would be 1/3 of the total price & your materials & your labor would account for the other 2/3. But that would include plates utensils, BBQ sauce, charcoal, wood, etc. And of course any sides would be extra.
So if the food cost $60, you would want to get $120 to cook it.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

I would think $75 would be a fair price. That's $12.50 per rack for the fuel, rubs, pans, your time, etc...

But like you said your co-worker is paying for the meat. Lets just say she gets 6 racks at 4 pounds and $2.99 lb that's $12 rack. So she's into the meat for $72 plus your fee of $75 so roughly she's paying $150 for 6 racks of ribs.

Its a little more than the local BBQ joint but probably better quality and if she likes your food then why not?


----------



## SonnyE

If she sez No, you could negotiate.
But don't undersell yourself, nor your talent.
And remember, once you begin down this path, others may come asking.
If you become a slave to a mediocre price, the fun fades quickly. ;)


----------



## ristau5741

For the labor,  I'd figure out my hourly rate from my FT job (annual salary / 2080).  Multiple by number of hours needed to prep and smoke. Add in the additional cost of supplies, plus 2-3 percent as a mark up. Mileage and gas to the store, etc.  
It probably be low but would be fair.


----------



## kit s

Shish, I must be rather dumb. I usually do something like that for free, but maybe it is because i am not in the business. Don't know if she is a friend or not were she fits in to the outfit you work for etc. You might ask her what she thinks would be fair and if it covers the cost of your supplies (including refreshments if not supplied ;)).
Hey all I am saying is that you do what you feel is right for you.


----------



## SmokinAl

If your smoking it on that offset in your avatar & your not getting the wood for free.
Your probably looking at $10-$12 for fuel, your cost for rub & sauce, and about 6-7 hours of your time. If you feel that your talent is only worth $8-10 an hour, then $70-75 would be fair. But be aware if she likes the ribs she may want you to do this again, and it will be hard to raise the price the next time. Explain to her how you came up with the amount you choose to do it for. I have smoked food for friends & they all want you to do it for nothing. I stopped doing it, cause to me smoking is a great way to relax & if it turns into a job, you loose all the fun from it. Especially if you think they are taking advantage of your kindness. But that's just been my experience. Good luck with whatever you decide to do!
Al


----------



## BandCollector

SonnyE said:


> If she sez No, you could negotiate.
> But don't undersell yourself, nor your talent.
> And remember, once you begin down this path, others may come asking.
> If you become a slave to a mediocre price, the fun fades quickly. ;)



Why don't you figure what it cost you the first time you did the six slabs for that work event.  Check with a local BBQ Joint and see what their cost would be for the same amount of ribs.  If the cost is comparable then charge that amount,  if not adjust your cost accordingly   Doesn't matter if she is supplying the meat.  If she thinks the amount is too much then claim ignorance on your part and let her buy them from the local BBQ Joint.

Your time is valuable and besides if something goes wrong (no telling what) you would be responsible for replacing all those ribs.

Frankly, if it were me, I would politely tell her sorry but I just don't have the time right now.

Unless of course you really, really, really want to do this.


----------



## biteme7951

Asking them what they would charge you for a 1/2 day of cleaning your house would put things into perspective rather quickly. Like others have said it's a slippery slope once you start cooking for others and like Al stated it goes from fun to work real quick as they go from friends to customers with high expectations at the same rate.

Barry.


----------



## daveomak

I would do it for 2 slabs of ribs and have a free dinner...  You have to cook your dinner anyway...


----------



## SonnyE

kit s said:


> Shish, I must be rather dumb. I usually do something like that for free, but maybe it is because i am not in the business. Don't know if she is a friend or not were she fits in to the outfit you work for etc. You might ask her what she thinks would be fair and if it covers the cost of your supplies (including refreshments if not supplied ;)).
> Hey all I am saying is that you do what you feel is right for you.



I do the same thing Kit.
The Grand Daughter even Special Requested Grandpa's Ribs for her 4th Birthday Party. 6 racks. Covered my grill...
Her Mama bought the ribs, but Grandpa had to deal with the + 100 degree day and a hot BBQ.

After the accident, and the burned ribs, the requests seem to have stopped for now... :oops:


----------



## HalfSmoked

Darn if you do and darn if you don't. If you are going to do it as a friend that's one thing if it's just a coworker asking for a favor then it's another. Either way you will have to decide is it for free or a reasonable fee or doing it to make some $$ and maybe they won't ask again at that price or may even decline. Hope I'm not to confusing and hope it works out for you. GOOD LUCK

Warren


----------



## glocksrock

SmokinAl said:


> If your smoking it on that offset in your avatar & your not getting the wood for free.
> Your probably looking at $10-$12 for fuel, your cost for rub & sauce, and about 6-7 hours of your time. If you feel that your talent is only worth $8-10 an hour, then $70-75 would be fair. But be aware if she likes the ribs she may want you to do this again, and it will be hard to raise the price the next time. Explain to her how you came up with the amount you choose to do it for. I have smoked food for friends & they all want you to do it for nothing. I stopped doing it, cause to me smoking is a great way to relax & if it turns into a job, you loose all the fun from it. Especially if you think they are taking advantage of your kindness. But that's just been my experience. Good luck with whatever you decide to do!
> Al


Yes, I'd be smoking them on my Lang 48 Patio, the one in my avatar, and no I don't get my wood for free, sure wish I did. She won't be needing them till August, so no doubt it will be hot out when I have to cook them. Thanks for the advise, I'll take everything into consideration. I definitely don't want this to turn into a big thing, nor do I want to start having others ask me to do this, as it is a hobby for me and I don't want to take the fun out of it.


----------



## gmc2003

daveomak said:


> I would do it for 2 slabs of ribs and have a free dinner...  You have to cook your dinner anyway...



I agree with Dave, Just ask her to throw a couple more racks in the equation. If your charging then you have the added worry about something going wrong. Example: What if they don't meet expectations? or if someone gets sick.  

Chris.


----------



## indaswamp

Don't know about where you are located, but here you would be considered a "caterer" when money exchanged hands since you are the one doing the cooking/prep on the meats. You would be subject to inspections, regulations, and would need to prove you used commercial standards and facilities. You would also need to show that you are certified with food service.

This is why I do not cook for money here. Not worth the hassle for a one time or occasional deal....


----------



## ravenclan

if the customer supplies the meat i charge $15.00 per rack of ribs covers the cost of my supplies to smoke the meat. if i do a brisket and again the customer supplies the meat i charge $60.00 , there again covers my supplies and the time to do the brisket.

don't under charge other wise you lose the cost to recover your supplies and once word gets out EVERYONE will want you to smoke for them.


----------



## HalfSmoked

For sure the health depts. are getting harder and harder to deal with. We do a lot of events for non-profits and its unreal the requirement now to suit the health dept. But then again seems like forever now you are reading where people got sick at some event and this just makes it harder for all.

Warren


----------



## daveomak

If you are following Health Dep't. regulations, there's no extra work...  AND your customers can look at the Health Dep't forms that you are doing what's required to provide safe to eat foods....   
I don't see the problems.....  Looks like a Win-Win situation....
If you feel it's too much work to provide SAFE to EAT food....  You are in the wrong business....


----------



## phatbac

I am kinda with some other folks ask for little extra meat or charge nothing. Its "as is" and you just do it as a service to a person you like. (if you don't like her why bother). i am firm believer in service and think that if you do it for the fun of doing it good things will come your way too. The rewards of friendship and doing good out weighs $75 in my book all day.

Just my $0.02
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## Rings Я Us

As a job I would say $12  an hour plus expense.

$50 sounds good as a favor to the person.


----------



## ravenclan

I also tell the person its to replace what i have to use to smoke the food for them plus my time doing it.

some have gave me meat in return and that works well also


----------



## chopsaw

phatbac said:


> I am kinda with some other folks ask for little extra meat or charge nothing. Its "as is" and you just do it as a service to a person you like. (if you don't like her why bother). i am firm believer in service and think that if you do it for the fun of doing it good things will come your way too. The rewards of friendship and doing good out weighs $75 in my book all day.
> 
> Just my $0.02
> phatbac (Aaron)


I have to agree with that . Makes you wealthy in another way . 

If you want to do it , but don't have the money to fund the cooking cost , make a list and tell her what you need . Let her price it and buy it all . Talk about any concerns you have , if there are any . Then all you have to do is cook .


----------



## brute

I've cooked for people and never charge because I have the time and love doing it. The folks I have cooked for provided everything I needed to get the job done. On every occasion, I always receive a hand shake of appreciation with at least a hundred placed in my hand.


----------



## oscar

My first thought was that you should insist on using the ribs that YOU want to cook.  I wouldn't want my name on a cut I wouldn't otherwise put in my smoker, because someone didn't know or wanted the cheapest.

Around here, and this is among friends, the fee is a 30-rack of Pabst, another if more show up to sit around the smoker.  That has led to friends and neighbors chucking their gas grills, people asking for a smoke just to make a day of it here, and one guy starting his own builds for himself and family.  We have a friend in town with a bigger Lang, and he lends it freely.....same thing, a box of beer and he'll deliver it and usually stay until he and the smoke are both done.  Once money is introduced, it becomes work.


----------



## noboundaries

What caught my attention is that the event isn't until August. Right now it sounds like it is six racks of ribs. No big diddelly-do. Have her throw you a few racks for yourself and enjoy. Money changing hands is a slippery slope.

BUT................. if there's one thing I've learned about events that far out in the future, they can quickly grow out of control, and all the co-worker will remember is you agreed to do the ribs. Before you know it you might be committed to doing 12 racks, or 20, or more. Never underestimate one person's ability to take advantage of another person's kindness. If you agree to do it, be sure to set limits.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Absolutely %110 correct on that Ray. Especially if you are doing as a favor to a friend. Ha :D

Warren


----------



## johnmeyer

daveomak said:


> I would do it for 2 slabs of ribs and have a free dinner...  You have to cook your dinner anyway...





gmc2003 said:


> I agree with Dave, Just ask her to throw a couple more racks in the equation. Chris.





phatbac said:


> I am kinda with some other folks ask for little extra meat or charge nothing. Just my $0.02 phatbac (Aaron)


I agree with these folks: have her buy enough extra meat that you get to keep some, and get a "free" meal out of the deal.


----------



## Gwanger

HalfSmoked said:


> For sure the health depts. are getting harder and harder to deal with. We do a lot of events for non-profits and its unreal the requirement now to suit the health dept. But then again seems like forever now you are reading where people got sick at some event and this just makes it harder for all.
> 
> Warren


It seems that as soon as an exchange of money is made you are the one that carries all the blame. Dave has the right idea, and it is not a big deal to smoke some ribs for a friend. if she is your boss you might get promoted.


----------



## MossEisley

$50 sounds good I think, but like others have said once money is involved a certain quality is going to be expected from the product.


----------



## HalfSmoked

And again keep it food safe so it doesn't haunt you.

In my previous statement I was not downing the health dept. Just stating that to meet food safe requirements is getting harder and by all means keep it food safe.

Warren


----------



## hardcookin

If your smoking the ribs I wouldn't let anyone get the meat for me. When you get the meat you know what you have. 
You might want to look into buying a case as it would probably be cheaper.
Most cases have 9 racks and I have seen a few with 18. So you might want to check how many are in a case.


----------



## ChuckEWil

I do mine for free "refreshments", food, and the great conversations. Just my two cents. Plus most of my friends see the supplies and just throw 10-15 bucks each to keep the Smoke Tool Box stocked with pans, foil, charcoal, and other stuff I'm forgetting. I tell em listen I'm trying something new and you bastards are my guinea pigs. They usually tell me what they like and don't. If they were paying me to prepare them there would never be any experimentation and I would feel bad about my screw ups.


----------



## mlrtym44

I usually charge the cost of the food.  so if meat cost 40, I charge 40.  This is purely for bulk though.  If it is otherwise I charge 10 for 1 Cornish hen, 10 for a pound of bacon, 10 for 1.5lbs of pulled pork.  These aren't huge mark ups but doing so pays for all the meat supplies and usually what I throw on there.  So the time spent making everything provides me free meat.


----------



## motolife313

I think I'd be charging around 45$ per hour


----------



## smokesontuesday

ChuckEWil said:


> I do mine for free "refreshments", food, and the great conversations. Just my two cents. Plus most of my friends see the supplies and just throw 10-15 bucks each to keep the Smoke Tool Box stocked with pans, foil, charcoal, and other stuff I'm forgetting. I tell em listen I'm trying something new and you bastards are my guinea pigs. They usually tell me what they like and don't. If they were paying me to prepare them there would never be any experimentation and I would feel bad about my screw ups.



This is pretty much how it goes around my place too for any get together. Every one else brings drinks, desserts, any sides they want, etc. and we hang out while the smoke rolls. I usually either end up with some cash for supplies at the end of the evening (early the next morning, whatever) or a bag or three of Royal Oak lump shows up along with everything else. It isn't uncommon for oak, cherry, or pecan splits to show up for the wood pile either.

I smoke just about every Tuesday and I rarely fill the whole smoker on my own unless it's the holidays or I'm stocking up on bacon or something. My coworkers know if they want something smoked they just have to make arrangements to have it to me before Tuesday, be it the protein in question or cash to buy what they want. I've never asked them to throw in cash for supplies because I'm going to smoke whether they bring me something or not but I haven't had a coworker yet who didn't throw some cash my way to help offset the cost. To me it's a lot better system than smoking for pay for coworkers. I'm free at any time to say I don't have room that week and I don't have to feel obligated about a time table.

I take experiments to work quite often and those jerks tell me how bad it was....I mean offer constructive criticism. There is sliced pork tenderloin in the work fridge right now actually from yesterday for them to critique.


----------

